# Eukanuba suggesting too much food?



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

..........


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't think they're trying to make you feed more, it's just a general guideline. As long as your dogs are eating, and maintaining a healthy weight, it doesn't matter what the guide on the packaging says.

I do wish you'd consider a better food though, Eukenuba isn't all that good.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't forget that Eukanuba, like all companies, wants to sell more product. So they give feeding guidelines for extremely active, working dogs. And, yes, I would choose a different food also.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Every dog is different, and the guidelines are just a 'general baseline'. For some dogs, that amount may be too much or too little. Also keep in mind, that the more filler a dog food has, the more you have to feed in order to give them proper nutrition.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

Innova does make a puppy food. I feed my 15 month Boston Terrier Innova Evo and home cooked.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

It's not uncommon for food bags to recommend more food than your dog needs. Keep an eye on his build and adjust accordingly. You should be able to feel your dog's ribs, but not see them, and see a visible tummy tuck both from the side and from the top.


----------



## boon4376 (May 18, 2009)

I used to feed my dog the recomended amount on the bag, but his stools were always loose and HUGE... I cut back and hes still gaining weight but his stools are much smaller and very firm.


----------



## lenmorg (Jul 10, 2009)

My small dog T-Bone eats Eukanuba, and let me tell you, he is healthy and strong. 5 years old and feistier than ever. My uncle is a Vet and he recommends this Eukanuba dog food to many of his clients including my dog. Mind you, he has been practicing for about 30 years now, so I can assure you that he knows his stuff. My dog likes the taste also!


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

lenmorg said:


> My small dog T-Bone eats Eukanuba, and let me tell you, he is healthy and strong. 5 years old and feistier than ever. My uncle is a Vet and he recommends this Eukanuba dog food to many of his clients including my dog. Mind you, he has been practicing for about 30 years now, so I can assure you that he knows his stuff. My dog likes the taste also!


I'm not sure about that! 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=107&cat=all

Especially where they state that they use citric acid as a preservative which when premoisten can cause bloat in large breed dogs!! Not something I want to be feeding Fido, especially when I for one, sometimes like to give my dogs a warm meal and premoisten their food with beef broth!


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

LadyD said:


> Innova does make a puppy food. I feed my 15 month Boston Terrier Innova Evo and home cooked.



Your dog is adorable!


----------

